
isUserAMonkey() - dcu
http://developer.android.com/reference/android/app/ActivityManager.html#isUserAMonkey()
======
eunoia
ADB monkey is a testing tool which randomly mashes on interface elements.

Sensor manager also includes a constant for the gravity of the first death
star

[http://developer.android.com/reference/android/hardware/Sens...](http://developer.android.com/reference/android/hardware/SensorManager.html)

------
quink
[http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Monkey_Lives.txt](http://folklore.org/StoryView.py?story=Monkey_Lives.txt)

~~~
degenerate
Haha that's amazing. Thanks for linking!

------
VoiceOfWisdom
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7792123/strange-
function-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7792123/strange-function-in-
activitymanager-isuseramonkey-what-does-this-mean-what-is)

Not very well documented, but it is apparently a way to check if the current
user is a automated tester.

------
megrimlock
This api really needs to operate off an atomic snapshot, or at least return a
timestamp of when monkeyness was observed, to avoid latency & synchronization
issues. What if the monkey hands the phone off before the client code can
continue execution?

------
cbhl
Probably referring to "adb monkey":
[http://developer.android.com/tools/help/monkey.html](http://developer.android.com/tools/help/monkey.html)

------
aaronem
Ook.

~~~
trumbitta2
Where's my luggage?

~~~
aaronem
Running thataway.

